# Higher quality slimline alternatives



## JP1337 (Jan 20, 2018)

Hi all, just wanted to get your opinions on pen kits that are higher quality than slimlines but somewhat similar.

The things I like about slimlines is the sleek profile and high percentage of wood vs components, with their ability to really shape the profile how I see fit.

So basically, I'm looking for recommendations for ball point kits that are a good replacement for slimlines.



I can't stand sierra style or the bolt actions with the bullet casing shaped barrel/nib.


If my attempt at attaching a picture works, you will see a couple of my pens. A slimline with the profile I find most comfortable to write with (very slight bulge to the front of the lower barrel, straight the rest of the way) and 'monogram' pen (also called a tech pen by other retailers) which I should have made straighter. I'll end up disassembling it and turning it into a straight barrel rather than the bulged one.


----------



## Brotherdale (Jan 20, 2018)

I am in the process of trying different brands of slimlines. Just bought some dayacom slims from Exotic blanks. So far I think I prefer them. I like the finish better and the transmission seems smoother in the few that I have.
I really like the slimline pro Click pen also.


----------



## mredburn (Jan 20, 2018)

Yuo can buy all the components seperately if you look around. WoodnWhimsies has everything you need. Or Buy 10 inch long 7mm tubes and make the bottom longer if you want and just push the tranny in the tube farther using a kits hardware if you find a kit you like.  Is the Euro style pen something you could use?


----------



## JP1337 (Jan 20, 2018)

Thanks for the tips. I'll have to check out the Dayacom slimlines, not sure where the best place to source them in Australia is but if I can't find somewhere, the next time I order specialty blanks from exoticblanks I'll have to add those to the order.

Exotic blanks are a fantastic company, but shipping to Australia is nightmarishly expensive!

The Euro is worth looking at. I'm not totally sold on the aesthetic based on the pictures but I think I would have to hold one to truly see if I like it. 

I did just stumble across the Executive Clicker pen which is available in a Rhodium plating (my favourite plating)
Executive Clicker Pen Kits - Timberbits - Made in Taiwan

Slightly thicker than I prefer but might be worth a shot, as it would really show off your wood


----------



## Brian G (Jan 21, 2018)

Are you familiar with Gary Pye Woodturning Supplies in NSW as an Australian option?


----------



## walshjp17 (Jan 21, 2018)

Check out Timberbits.  It's an Australian pen supply company with great products, prices and service.


----------



## McKenzie Penworks (Jan 21, 2018)

For a click pen, try the Tempest. Made by Beaufort ink, sold by signature pen supply. For a twist pen, I really like the Zoe.


----------



## Joe S. (Jan 22, 2018)

On a related note, I've always wanted the premium designer kit to be offered in a better plating than 24kt gold. I made one a while back and it seemed like a good kit.

https://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKMONT2PAR.html

For your question, what is it about the slimline that you don't like? If it's plating quality I believe there are upgrade options available like the Titanium Nitride stuff. If it's the writing quality you can get upgrade refills, including official Cross refills, that really help in that area (I would argue it's as important as the outer pen body). If it's the design then you have a lot of freedom to change it, the slimline is probably the most versatile kit in the hobby (search for slimline contests on here to see what I mean). If it's the twist transmission, which I would agree is one of the weakest parts of the kit, then you do have the option to shop around and find higher quality replacement transmissions. I never actually did that last one myself, but I'm confident there are really good ones out there.

Hope this helps a little.


----------



## TonyL (Jan 22, 2018)

The concava is a not a bad pen. I sold many to ladies, but it is not just for ladies.
https://www.bing.com/images/search?...608024022333001178&selectedIndex=0&ajaxhist=0


----------



## MRDucks2 (Jan 22, 2018)

TonyL said:


> The concava is a not a bad pen. I sold many to ladies, but it is not just for ladies.
> https://www.bing.com/images/search?...608024022333001178&selectedIndex=0&ajaxhist=0





Tony, does the Concava have a “pivoting” clip or a fixed clip? I turned a Princess kit last night in which the clip kind of pivots or flexes within the cap. Liked that feature and clip looks similar to what is on the Concava, which I have never held. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## DJBPenmaker (Jan 22, 2018)

MRDucks2 said:


> TonyL said:
> 
> 
> > The concava is a not a bad pen. I sold many to ladies, but it is not just for ladies.
> ...


I'll jump in here. Yes the clip pivots and the tension is controlled by a spring in the cap.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## MRDucks2 (Jan 22, 2018)

DJBPenmaker said:


> MRDucks2 said:
> 
> 
> > TonyL said:
> ...





Thanks, Derek. May give it a try. I prefer pens using Parker refills but like the Concava as a possible alternative to some other slimlines I have turned. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## fernhills (Jan 24, 2018)

I think the slimline is a great pen. I use them all the time, years and they hold up well. Right now on my desk I have a one piece slim, been there for at least 10 years. Finish hardware is fine, the acrylic held up well to. However I never made a click slim, think I will try one of those.  Carl


----------



## TonyL (Jan 24, 2018)

Tony, does the Concava have a “pivoting” clip or a fixed clip? I turned a Princess kit last night in which the clip kind of pivots or flexes within the cap. Liked that feature and clip looks similar to what is on the Concava, which I have never held. 

Sorry for the delay. The concava has a pivoting clip. In fact, if I ever find a decent cross refill, I would start making them again.I may check out the fisher space pen refill.


----------



## DJBPenmaker (Jan 25, 2018)

TonyL said:


> Tony, does the Concava have a “pivoting” clip or a fixed clip? I turned a Princess kit last night in which the clip kind of pivots or flexes within the cap. Liked that feature and clip looks similar to what is on the Concava, which I have never held.
> 
> Sorry for the delay. The concava has a pivoting clip. In fact, if I ever find a decent cross refill, I would start making them again.I may check out the fisher space pen refill.


Have you tried the Beaufort ink refills?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyL (Jan 25, 2018)

Not for Cross type. Did you? If so, so you like them?
I have tried:
Cross, Monteverde, etc. I found them all to leak. I actually found the stock kit refills to leak less, but write less smoothly. When I used to sell, Cross type refill pens, I would equip it with a Cross brand refill, and give my customer the stock refill too. I never had any complaints, but I don't like making/selling something that I wouldn't like.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 25, 2018)

Streamline - in the same family as the slimline, but more elegant..


----------



## DJBPenmaker (Jan 25, 2018)

TonyL said:


> Not for Cross type. Did you? If so, so you like them?
> I have tried:
> Cross, Monteverde, etc. I found them all to leak. I actually found the stock kit refills to leak less, but write less smoothly. When I used to sell, Cross type refill pens, I would equip it with a Cross brand refill, and give my customer the stock refill too. I never had any complaints, but I don't like making/selling something that I wouldn't like.


Hi, yes I do use the Beaufort ink and find them to be good, but then I haven't tried the others you mention. I'm sure it'd be worth giving them a go. I think there is a USA agent for Beaufort.
I never let my pens go out with the standard refills supplied with the kits.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyL (Jan 25, 2018)

thank you!


----------



## DJBPenmaker (Jan 25, 2018)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> Streamline - in the same family as the slimline, but more elegant..


Agreed, it's a lot nicer.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## JP1337 (Jan 28, 2018)

Brian G said:


> Are you familiar with Gary Pye Woodturning Supplies in NSW as an Australian option?



No I hadn't come across them. Looks great, thanks for the link. Good source of the Dayacom kits by the looks of it!



Joe S. said:


> On a related note, I've always wanted the premium designer kit to be offered in a better plating than 24kt gold. I made one a while back and it seemed like a good kit.
> 
> https://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKMONT2PAR.html
> 
> ...



The ONLY thing I don't like about the slimline kits is the plating. They just tend to flake off so soon. Everything else about them I love. I have a pack of upgraded refills, they are a comfortable size for most people to write with. I like customising the shape for more comfort, they show off the wood. I love them. But because the plating is usually crap, they feel cheap.

I'd be happy to pay more for slimlines that are solid shiny stainless steel just so I know they will be super durable. 

The Titanium Nitride stuff you mentioned sounds good, but having a hard time finding a supplier in Australia that specifies that on the description. Most of the gold ones are 24ct and the silver just states silver or chrome. But now I know what to look out for.

If shipping from the states wasn't so insanely expensive, life would be good.


----------



## DJBPenmaker (Jan 28, 2018)

Is this one any good for you?
http://www.timberbits.com/7mm-streamline-pen-kits-premium-plating.html

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## glenmar13 (Feb 4, 2018)

If you would like a real 7mm click pen contact PROKRAFT. as far as I am aware, may be wrong others might know better but these pens are the only true 7mm size around, made specially for them. They in my opinion are the best click pen around and only been around from last year. If you do contact them mention Glen as told you about them.


----------



## JimB (Feb 4, 2018)

If any of your suppliers have a Comfort style try that. They come with a rubber grip but you just don't use it. They look just like a slimline but are very slightly thicker and better quality.


----------

